# Looking for a car to Uber?



## SjreFrankie (Dec 23, 2017)

If anyone is looking for a vehicle to rent so they can Uber in the Philadelphia/South Jersey area let me know


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Which vehicle? How much?


----------



## SjreFrankie (Dec 23, 2017)

2018 Toyota Corolla IM
$40 per day
10 % off for full week
30% off for whole month


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

SjreFrankie said:


> 2018 Toyota Corolla IM
> $40 per day
> 10 % off for full week
> 30% off for whole month


You're looking to rent your car out for $800+ a month? Please DM me if you do. I may need to buy another car.


----------

